# Carbide Tipped Chisel Sharpening



## just4fun (Apr 6, 2007)

I recently picked up a few older Craftsman carbide tipped lathe tools for a couple bucks. I have a spindle gouge, skew and scraper. I'm wonder do you sharpen these tools as you would any HSS tool? Or?


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Use a diamond hone for touching up carbide. Even the cheap Chinese diamond hones are flat.


----------



## just4fun (Apr 6, 2007)

any certain grit? or work through the grits if you buy a set of hones?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Other than the flat hones, and the ones that look like tongue depressors, some gunsmithing tools have round and half round tools.
http://www.riflemagazine.com/catalog/detail.cfm?productid=1352&subcategoryid=68












 







.


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

You need something like this, touch up stones are just that for touch ups. Eventually you will need to grind the carbide tips.

http://www.warburtons.com.au/p-604-green-silicon-carbide-wheels-for-tungsten-carbide.aspx


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's some good deals on carbide wheels. Those wheels used to cost a bunch when they came out, but now they're down to $20 in some cases.:


http://www.bing.com/shopping/search...=Green+Silicon+Carbide+Wheels+&FORM=HURE#x0y0


I use diamond wheels mostly, using the green wheels for hogging. I usually use 60-100 grit for roughing, shaping, and finish up with 300-1000 grit. Depends on what the tool is used for.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow I've never seen craftsman tools with carbide tips. Are you sure they aren't High Speed steel. 
Anyway it requires a special carbide grinding wheel. Mine is green I don't know if they all are. Or you can use diamond hones that you can get at a lot of hardware stores. I use the E-Z lap paddles. You can also get them at Knife stores or Woodcraft.


----------

